# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Greek mandolin music

## Margriet

to come into the "Greek mood", because of a planned journey in Athens - on classical mandolin - I was orientating. A Dutch musician and lover of Greek music recommended me a Greek mandolin player, Loudovikos ton Anogeian.
He sings and accompanies himself on the mandolin.
I saw on the video he works with only 4 strings. On youtube there are different videos. Many of them are - of course- written with his name in Greek letters.
Here is one: 
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/ne...newthread&f=43

Enjoy !

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Margriet

I just discovered a big mistake: I gave a wrong link.

Here a new try.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx9ix...eature=related

Sometimes his name is written Loudovicus ton Anogion

----------


## Jim Garber

I found a site with lots of notated Greek tunes. It is no longer online for some reason but I did resurrect and link the tunes here:

Greek Tunes

----------

journeybear, 

Simon DS

----------


## Margriet

Thank you Jim,
that is of great use, also for the period after....to *stay* in the Greek mood !(:

----------


## M.Marmot

Staying in the Greek, by way of Crete, mood, I was exploring the albums of Ross Daly few weeks ago and i'd well recommend them to anyone interested in that area of music.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## bevb

Thanks for those links, I've been looking for some Greek dots for ages.

----------


## mandocrucian

Lots of bouzouki and baglama

*GLYKERIA* LIVE_..."SummERTime"..._concert (ERT - 10/7/2017) 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glykeria

----------


## mandocrucian

*ELEFTHERIA ARVANITAKI* LIVE...( DIESI CONCERT - 20/12/2018 ) 




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleftheria_Arvanitaki

*Arvanitaki Eleutheria* Live sto Stage.   2 hours 22 minutes

----------


## catmandu2

> Staying in the Greek, by way of Crete, mood, I was exploring the albums of Ross Daly few weeks ago and i'd well recommend them to anyone interested in that area of music.


Ross has a metric ton of offerings on YT.

----------

DougC

----------


## mandoisland

The music from my video of Hasapiko (fast) has been used in the following video - maybe you like it and learn how "normal" oranges from Greece are treated.

----------


## mandocrucian



----------

DougC

----------


## mandoisland

Kemal - a great song by Manos Hadjidakis, this is my version with guitar and mandolin:

----------

Anglocelt, 

Cretan, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joe Bartl, 

mandopops, 

tiare

----------


## mandocrucian

Helena Vasileiadi, vocals

----------

Bill Findley

----------


## DavidKOS

Some Greek music sources, often bouzouki music, but adaptable to mandolin:

http://mpouzouki.weebly.com/books.html

several pdf's avaialble free

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...in-Sheet-Music

many links in my post on this thread

some of which are

https://www.bouzoukispot.com/tabs.php

https://freepartitoura.blogspot.com/...1_archive.html

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Music from Crete.

----------

Cobalt, 

DavidKOS, 

DougC

----------


## mandocrucian

Here's one with mandolin:




* Spyros Mantalás - mandolin,* horn in F
 Sakis Láios - clarinet
 Déspoina Spanou - cello
 Aléxandros Kapsokavadis - classical & acoustic guitar
 http://kouelis.musicscene.gr​​ - contrabass
 Manousos Klapakis - percussion
 Nikos Samarás - flügelhorn
 Sofia Seréfoglou - flute
 George Fradelakis - tuba

----------


## journeybear

Fascinating. During the run of my Italian restaurant gig I ventured out of the box a bit to include a couple of Greek songs:  "Never On Sunday" and "Yerakina," the latter being something I learned from the Before Time, an album called "Theodore Bikel and Geula Gill Sing Folk Songs From Just About Everywhere." It was my introduction to world music, at the impressionable age of 8 or 10. Sadly, it's still not available on CD, 60 years later.  :Crying:  I also included "Lara's Theme," which isn't really Russian, I don't think, and because the bartender loved it, and I liked her, "Blue Bayou." Done right, it sounds Italian. 

But it's nice to see and hear all these. It'll take some time to go through them all, but I expect it'll be worth it. Thanks!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandocrucian

Nostalgia - Cersei la fam feat. Anastasis Katsavos

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

DougC

----------


## journeybear

I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. The instrument she's playing is as big as a bouzouki, but it's not, not exactly. My understanding is a bouzouki has four single strings, tuned like the top four strings of a guitar. This has six strings, three double courses. It definitely produces a more mandolinny sound as a result - especially when a harmony track is introduced. Is this a bouzouki variant, a mandocello variant, or something else altogether?  :Confused:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandocrucian

6-string....Traditional Greek bouzouki - tuned DAD.  

The 8-string version came along in the 50s with Manolis Hiotis.  Tuning changed to CFAD

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouzouki

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber

----------


## journeybear

Well, I'll be a ding dong daddy from Dumas! (A little town in the foothills of Macedonia.) All this time, I never knew. Thanks!

----------


## ukcarrie

I really love the hypnotic sound of Cretan music.  It kind has an improvisational, Middle-Eastern quality - I wish I knew more about the tradition.
Here is Michalis Kontaxakis: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk_mY-fK50I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xVDhNIbvLc

I'm also enjoying Ioannis Skoulas's youtube channel - he makes beautiful sounding mandolins: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tbA63zLaWM

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber

----------


## ukcarrie

I came across another interesting youtube channel.  This tunes sounds Cretan with that mysterious, modal vibe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTjXD9uj4Ws  I love this kind of playing.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I bought a CD by Michalis Kontaxakis when I went to a course at Labyrinth. I think this video is from the recording session.

----------

morgan, 

ukcarrie

----------

